# Keeping beans fresh



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all

Not sure if this the right subforum hope it is.

Anyway is vacuum sealing beans a good idea to keep them fresh till used.

I have seen the sealers at Lidl quite reasonably priced


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In a nutshell! Buy fresh roasted and use them within a mo th, keep your cupboard topped up so you always have some to last till your next bag is well rested, say 7-10 days, if the bag they are supplied in has a one way valve then your all good.

Fresh beans are ace!


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

On this topic... how to tell that the beans have gone bad, especially if you haven't tried them before and have no way of telling how they should taste?

All on the assumption that you can pull a shot in a typical time and all looks on the face of it...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Taste?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes - pretty obvious, but I guess it won't be immediately obvious to someone who has limited experience?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you don't know history of the beans in terms of age and you are getting the input/output ratio right in an acceptable time..... Taste is all you have I would guess.If you know the tasting notes then you can aim for them.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

They make gassing bags & canisters. Specifically for this purpose.

If I get too much, in the past have just wrapped it up a ziplock & toss in the freezer.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replys


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes it will. They will either taste good or bad



destiny said:


> Yes - pretty obvious, but I guess it won't be immediately obvious to someone who has limited experience?


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

These are great to keep beans fresh once you have opened the bag, I use them myself

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/accessories/coffeevac-storage-container-500g.html


----------

